# Woman makes startling weight loss discovery...



## Wren (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2019)

:chocolate:


----------



## win231 (Jul 24, 2019)

Cute.  37 years ago at 405 lbs, I'd tell people "I don't have a weight problem; I have a height problem.  I'm exactly the weight I should be - if I were 12 ft. tall."


----------

